

The Truth About SEO (2012) - deconq
http://lukejones.me/archives/seo

======
scottbartell
Pretty good points. Some people don't seem to realize how important amazing
content is.. It's not just about putting keywords in an article. It's about
creating a resource (article, graphic, video, etc) that provides so much value
that people need to share it. And that isn't easy.

